# Cómo conecto un S-meter



## pepote (Feb 5, 2010)

Hola a todos. He hecho el receptor en kit del esquema que trabaja en la banda de los 20 metros y me gustaria ponerle un smeter. En internet he visto uno sencillo de hacer que funciona con cuatro leds y del que también pongo el esquema, mis dudas son: 

¿Funcionará este smeter en mi receptor? el autor dice que se conecta en el AGC o a la última etapa de audio del receptor. ¿En que punto del receptor debería conectar el smeter?, el negativo está claro. La web del smeter es: 
http://www.rason.org/Projects/smeter/smeter.htm

Antes de perder tiempo y dinero me gustaria consultarlo con alguien con experiencia que me dijera si es viable llevarlo a cabo o no. 

Otra cosa, en el smeter la resistencia variable R9 parece que esta cortada ¿no?

Saludos y muchas gracias si alguien disipa mis dudas


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 5, 2010)

Pues ese esquema creo que la grafica (forma en que prenderan los LED's) no es logaritmica.  PY2OHH tiene un circuito pero usando unos divisores resistivos que asemejan un S-meter comercial.

El toma la señal de la seccion de audio, la rectifica con un 1N4148 seguido de un emisor comun (NPN) y luego manda el diferencial DC a los op-ams

Saludos
73's

PD:Exito con tu receptor. Que viva el SWL


----------



## pepote (Feb 6, 2010)

Gracias amigo: Me imagino que el smeter al que te refieres es el que viene al final de este enlace http://py2ohh.w2c.com.br/trx/40mduplarx/40mduplarx.htm

la verdad es que lo veo más complejo para mi y el que yo tenia en mente si me dices que no es logaritmico que me da a entender que no funcionaria pues entonces no lo llevo a cabo. 

¿Un vumeter puede servir como smeter? he visto kits de vumeters, son sencillos de hacer y economicos, leí también que puede servir como amperimetro entre otras aplicaciones.

73 y siempre SWL!!


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 6, 2010)

pepote dijo:


> ¿Un vumeter puede servir como smeter? he visto kits de vumeters, son sencillos de hacer y economicos, leí también que puede servir como amperimetro entre otras aplicaciones. 73 y  siempre SWL!!


 
Si, tambien se puede utilizar el miliamperimetro de un VUmeter o comprar uno. Rectifcas se lo conectas.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 6, 2010)

El tema pasa si lo que queres medir sea aproximado o real en la medida que el CI U1 tenga esa salida de AGC para tomar como referencia del Smeter. R9 es el ajuste de sensibilidad por eso tiene solamente dos conexiones y trabaja en forma lineal sobre los comparadores de todos los OP. Las entradas de cada OP van al AGC (control automatico de ganancia) es una tension variable en funcion de la recepcion.

Si pones un instrumento de aguja en el supuesto punto de AGC tambien veras que deflexiona la aguja, la escala del instrumento nada que ver con la lectura en db


----------



## pepote (Feb 6, 2010)

*anthony123*, sí también habia pensado eso, usar un amperimetro.

*elbrujo*, ese es la duda que tengo donde conectar en el circuito del receptor, en cuanto a la medicion solo era por tener una referencia de la señal, en ningun caso busco exactitud de la medicion de la señal.

gracias a ambos


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 6, 2010)

En la pata 5 del CI tenes la salida de referencia la misma que es la entrada del amplificador. Ojo que el nivel que tengas ahi, es la entrada del amplificador. Todo lo que le cuelgues y que no este bien adaptado/amplificado te la bajara, perdiendo nivel para el amplificador.. en principio prueba directo y si te baja mucho vemos como amplificar para smeter. Los vumetros de aguja son muy sensibles, quizas con uno de ellos si tienes alguno para probar, te quede mejor que con los leds. Si tienes un multimetro puedes probar desde la pata 5 a masa en miliamperes si lo mueve y si es menor bajar a microamperes para tener una idea de que señal/nivel tenes en la pata 5


----------



## pepote (Feb 7, 2010)

elbrujo, ok, al final voy a improvisar y en vez de leds lo intentaré con un amperimetro. Entiendo que lo que me dices seria intercalar el amperimetro sin más entre la patilla 5 del CI y masa. El CI del esquema es un NE602 o NE612, el kit trae otro equivalente, el SA602). Ya comentaré en próximos días como ha resultado.

Si va bien ya seria cuestion de hacer un poco de bricolage, abrir el amperimetro y ponerle una escala orientativa en dB. 

Gracias


----------

